# cordigerum



## dodidoki (May 7, 2016)

Another rarity.
Reg.: Istvan


----------



## troy (May 7, 2016)

This one is rare? It's the only cyprepedium I like!! How do you grow it?


----------



## dodidoki (May 7, 2016)

troy said:


> This one is rare? It's the only cyprepedium I like!! How do you grow it?


Yes, it is quiet rare.I grow all my cyps in inorganic mix, in shade, they get sun only in early morning and late afternoon, I water them every second day, if weather is hot, every day, I leave 0,5-1 cm water under the pot, fertilizing every time with 100 ppm NPK 2/1/1. I water them with flush-water avoiding salt accumulation. I rest them in plastic bag in fridge, between 0-+5 C.


----------



## troy (May 7, 2016)

Rest them in the frig? No light? Most plants need light dark photo period?


----------



## tenman (May 7, 2016)

Stunning! How large are the flowers on that one, and wherever did you find it?


----------



## John M (May 7, 2016)

Very Nice!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 8, 2016)

that's very nice.
congrats


----------



## roy bailey (May 8, 2016)

Fabulous plant, looks in great shape.


----------



## dodidoki (May 9, 2016)

Many thanks for comments.
I told I rest them in fridge, I mean in winter. They no need light in winter.
I got it from Schreineirs' Nursery, Germany.
Flower is about 3,5 cm "big".


----------



## eggshells (May 9, 2016)

Love it. Just increasedy Cyp. game. Adds this one to the wishlist.


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2016)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 12, 2016)

Another awesome species. Tough to grow for you?


----------

